# Ryobi R500



## RoyT (Aug 8, 2008)

I want to replace the power cord of an old Ryobi plunge router and am having difficulty removing the plastic housing. I've removed the four bolts holding the housing to the metal bottom and the adjustment knob but there seems to be something else holding the two together. Any experience or ideas before I try brute force? Thank you in advance


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Are you sure there aren't screws that are hidden somewhere? Sometimes things are designed so you can't take them apart unless you have a manual that tells what to do. Or so you don't hurt yourself and sue the company. Plastic parts sometimes are snapped together and held in place by screws. My paper shredder had a label stuck over one of the screws; removing the label voids the warranty. I had to take it apart as I found plastic envelopes jam the cutters. Who cares? Cheaper to trash it and buy a new one if it won't work or go together.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
here is parts guide might help.
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/ryobi/57273d1354464466-ryobi-r-500-parts-listing-r500.pdf


----------



## RoyT (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you Knothead47 and Semipro for your help. I'll try snapping the plastic in at the edges, maybe that's the trick. That exploded parts diagram is included in the owners manual which I have. Unfortunately, it doesn't provide the info needed. Thanks again.


----------

